

Ask HN: Favorite payment processor (2014)? - neduma

As of now, May 2014 - What is your favorite payment processor and more developer friendly?
======
pixeloution
Stripe is by far, in over a decade, the simplest method of online payment
processing I've ever run into. You can add it to your app in a trivial amount
of time, customer service is great and the documentation is clear and easy to
follow.

The only negative I can think of is there are cheaper options out there, but
at 2.9% + 0.30 per transaction, its reasonable enough for most of the clients
I've implemented it for.

~~~
higherpurpose
If only Stripe served the whole of EU already.

------
neduma
Here is old one:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2444709](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2444709)

------
jesusmichael
Authorize.net is Cybersource.... It has the most complete set of tools I've
ever used. From simple, value passing integrations to full API access.

Easy to set up with subscriptions.

